# SOUP and NUTS - a writers blog that does NOT discuss writing



## Gabriela Popa (Apr 7, 2010)

Ok, so...I'll just cut to the chase  .  Like many others, I am interested in a lot of writers around here (who they are, what they dream about) but when I go to their sites (blogs or whatever), 99.9% of info is about their books and writing (I do it too!).  And although I am a writer myself, and I like books, etc, this is...well... a bit boring.  As a reader, what I am interested in is the person behind the cover.  

And so...I would like to start a blog with contributions from people interested (yap!  readers, editors, graphic artists welcome as well) that discusses life - cooking, hobbies, dogs, the incidental itch, how you learned to spit, what you cooked yesterday (with pictures) and so on.  We can also have references to books one's authored - but this will be incidental.  

Content-wise, it will be pure non-fiction, short and sweet (in 500 words or less): what happened to you, do you like your neighbors ('cause otherwise it's clear you love them), what you plan to plant in your garden, how you thicken your sauces, have you finally killed that squirrel (that would be me) etc.  Positive, real, fun.  

Anyone interested for the first round?   

Gabriela


----------



## Judi Coltman (Aug 23, 2010)

I am!  Message me.


----------



## Phyllis Lily Jules (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes, I would love this! Please put me on your list. Great idea...


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

Gabriela Popa said:


> Ok, so...I'll just cut to the chase . Like many others, I am interested in a lot of writers around here (who they are, what they dream about) but when I go to their sites (blogs or whatever), 99.9% of info is about their books and writing (I do it too!). And although I am a writer myself, and I like books, etc, this is...well... a bit boring. As a reader, what I am interested in is the person behind the cover.
> 
> And so...I would like to start a blog with contributions from people interested (yap! readers, editors, graphic artists welcome as well) that discusses life - cooking, hobbies, dogs, the incidental itch, how you learned to spit, what you cooked yesterday (with pictures) and so on. We can also have references to books one's authored - but this will be incidental.
> 
> ...


I'd be interested.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

Excellent idea.  Those tend to be the blogs that I favor as well.  Advice is all well and good, but it's nice to not be bombarded with it every so often and just read an amusing anecdote from someone's life.


----------



## Gabriela Popa (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks guys!  I will contact you in the next days once i have the blog all set up.  

Please keep it coming, it's gonna be fun!

Gabriela


----------



## KirbyTails (Jan 4, 2012)

Hell yes! Even my own blog does not discuss writing even 70% of the time.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Like the idea. In my blog I already talk about things not related to my writing


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Absolutely!  Count me in.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2012)

It's there already. I think it's called Facebook.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Sure, it would be fun to talk about something that has nothing to do with writing!!

Count me in. Send me a message when you're ready, and I'll check in here when I can.

Thanks,
Debra


----------



## Rachel Forde (Nov 4, 2011)

I'd be interested, too.


----------



## Gabriela Popa (Apr 7, 2010)

MikeAngel said:


> It's there already. I think it's called Facebook.


Mike,

facebook is ok but it's too amorphous for my taste...de gustibus ...., right?


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

I would love to be part of that! I do blog about writing, but only once a week. Let me know when you are ready to go with it. 

~Cate


----------



## MadCityWriter (Dec 8, 2011)

I can write on any number of things that are not writing related.  Give me a buzz when you are ready.


----------



## Gabriela Popa (Apr 7, 2010)

OK, the blog is up and running, and Judy Coltman's post *We All Pull Our Leggings Up the Same Way* is the first to be published...check it out at 
http://soupandnuts.wordpress.com/2012/01/21/we-all-pull-our-leggings-up-the-same-way/

Gabriela


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Sounds like fun. Count me in if you need more people.


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

Sounds great. Where is the blog?


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

Gabriela Popa said:


> OK, the blog is up and running, and Judy Coltman's post *We All Pull Our Leggings Up the Same Way* is the first to be published...check it out at
> http://soupandnuts.wordpress.com/2012/01/21/we-all-pull-our-leggings-up-the-same-way/
> 
> Gabriela


NICE!


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Love it, Gabriela! Great first post by Judi, funny and smart.


----------



## MGalloway (Jun 21, 2011)

Sounds interesting. I already sort of blog about things that really don't have anything to do with writing (well, most of the time). If you need content, I'd be happy to help.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Sigh, I've already put my funny stories up here on KB..


----------



## Gabriela Popa (Apr 7, 2010)

Check out Monica La Porta's post on Soup and Nuts about her hot affair with ... 

http://soupandnuts.wordpress.com/wp-admin/post.php?post=42&action=edit&message=6&postpost=v2

Gabriela


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Gabriela, thanks for having me


----------



## KirbyTails (Jan 4, 2012)

Anyway I can get involved?


----------



## Gabriela Popa (Apr 7, 2010)

momilp said:


> Gabriela, thanks for having me


Monica, many thanks for the lovely material! I adore your hobby!
Gabriela


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I'd love to contribute!!

Dawn


----------



## julie sellers (May 6, 2011)

I'll play along.  I have a couple of blogs but my favorite by far is: www.bigmamalittlemouths.blogspot.com

I'd be glad to do a guest post or host some guests as well.

Julie


----------



## antares (Feb 13, 2011)

Read the blog 'SOUP and NUTS'. Looks to me to be aimed at a female audience.

Please check out http://thelogoftheantares.blogspot.com/2011/12/possum.html and http://thelogoftheantares.blogspot.com/2012/01/curves.html.

If you like those, I shall be willing to cross-post from time to time. More often I post book reviews. On rare occasions I post a recipe.

Gabriela, if you are interested, message me please.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

My blog: The Repurposed Writer is exactly as the blog you describe.  I never talk about writing, a tiny bit about my books but always about life, everyday stuff, recipes with entries as varied as "Goodnight Moon for Grandma" to "Small Talk For Dummies"

You can check it out at www.setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com


----------



## Gabriela Popa (Apr 7, 2010)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> I'd love to contribute!!
> 
> Dawn


Dawn, I will very happy to host you ---please send me your material!
Gabriela


----------



## Gabriela Popa (Apr 7, 2010)

Julie, antares, 

I will be happy to have you on, please send it - I will contact you separately.

Cheers,
Gabriela 

PS  - antares, the blog is actually aimed at a general audience ---and the next guest (next Saturday) is Rick Gualtieri ... all I can say is, just wait to see what he does to that chicken!!!!


----------



## Gabriela Popa (Apr 7, 2010)

Rick Gualtieri is really cookin' on Soup and Nuts! Check it out here http://soupandnuts.wordpress.com/2012/02/05/the-tastiest-chicken-in-the-east/


----------



## Gabriela Popa (Apr 7, 2010)

Do you know the difference between French kissing and kissing like a salamander? If not, check out KT Hall's post on Soup and Nuts...

http://soupandnuts.wordpress.com/2012/02/11/get-smart/

Gabriela


----------



## Feenix (Jan 14, 2012)

Great idea!

Sign me up, coach!

Let me see... now how DID I learn to spit?  Uhm...  

Dave King


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

Gabriela Popa said:


> Do you know the difference between French kissing and kissing like a salamander? If not, check out KT Hall's post on Soup and Nuts...
> 
> http://soupandnuts.wordpress.com/2012/02/11/get-smart/
> 
> Gabriela


Tweeted it out earlier and got a couple of retweets for it. It's a fun blog.


----------



## Gabriela Popa (Apr 7, 2010)

Check out Lisa Scott's lovely water garden project on Soup and Nuts
http://soupandnuts.wordpress.com/2012/02/18/the-over-confidence-of-the-creative-mind/

Gabriela

PS. Keep them coming! Send me a personal message and don't forget the photos!!


----------



## Gabriela Popa (Apr 7, 2010)

Check out the 101 of making stock like a witch with Phyllis Lily Jules on Soup and nuts http://soupandnuts.wordpress.com/2012/02/26/cooking-lesson-1-stock-witchy/
Gabriela


----------



## Gabriela Popa (Apr 7, 2010)

Ras Ashcroft is inviting you to some delicious chocolate melts on soup and Nuts http://soupandnuts.wordpress.com/2012/03/04/that-should-be-the-way-the-cookie-crumbles/


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

um wrong link Gabriela?


----------



## Ras Ashcroft (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for letting me guest post!

Oh you seem to have linked my book in your post. Not that I'm complaining. 

Here's the post itself for everyone else: http://soupandnuts.wordpress.com/2012/03/04/that-should-be-the-way-the-cookie-crumbles/


----------



## Gabriela Popa (Apr 7, 2010)

Ras Ashcroft said:


> Thanks for letting me guest post!
> 
> Oh you seem to have linked my book in your post. Not that I'm complaining.
> 
> Here's the post itself for everyone else: http://soupandnuts.wordpress.com/2012/03/04/that-should-be-the-way-the-cookie-crumbles/


Oups! Thanks BTackitt and Ras! Corrected!


----------



## Gabriela Popa (Apr 7, 2010)

Check out Rachel Forde's lovely post on Soup and nuts about one very special cat...http://soupandnuts.wordpress.com/2012/03/10/my-cat-is-a-dog/
Gabriela


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've moved this to the Book Bazaar now that it's past the "invitation" stage and now the "read this cool blog" stage. Congrats! You get a Welcome Letter!

As you know, KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Gabriela Popa (Apr 7, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've moved this to the Book Bazaar now that it's past the "invitation" stage and now the "read this cool blog" stage. Congrats! You get a Welcome Letter!
> 
> Betsy & Ann
> Book Bazaar Moderators


Thanks Betsy


----------



## Gabriela Popa (Apr 7, 2010)

All - I am writing to ask you all to invest in Andre Jute scientific endeavor that he presents on Soup and Nuts here http://soupandnuts.wordpress.com/2012/04/07/the-great-scientific-leprechaun-hunt/

I think he has a great business case and compelling Proof of Concept! Check it out and please support Andre's quest to transliterate leprechauns into our dimension!

Gabriela


----------

